# My bioactive vivarium for asían forest Scorpions.



## Eduuin1630 (Apr 4, 2017)

My 10gal bioactive vivarium for my asian scorpion forest. Contain a live potus and lucky bamboo plant, cave, 8 inches of substrate (abg mix, forest moss, live oak leaf and clay ball), hygrometer, thermostat and water bowl.


Any suggestion?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willuminati (Apr 5, 2017)

Aquire a piece of acrylic and make a cover to replace that screen top maybe?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## soldierof4cheese (Apr 5, 2017)

I agree with Willuminati, you need to retain the moisture. Looks great and very natural.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Snark (Apr 5, 2017)

I really like that bottom picture. It looks exactly like the native environment of these scorps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheGhostOfAkina (Apr 7, 2017)

That looks really cool, how often do you see it out/roaming?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eduuin1630 (Apr 7, 2017)

TheGhostOfAkina said:


> That looks really cool, how often do you see it out/roaming?


Every day at night


----------



## Eduuin1630 (Apr 8, 2017)

Thank you. I am waiting for the arrival mail for the acrylic top. Thank you for your time to see and comment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

